# Fotopräsentation



## Sentry (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sowohl hier als auch beim Thema "Videoschnitt am PC" neu. Ich möchte auch gar nicht tief einsteigen, sondern bin eher fotografisch interessiert. Ich möchte aber nun aus einigen meiner digitalen Fotos eine Fotopräsentation erstellen, und zwar als Video (SVCD) mit Musikuntermalung, was später auch über einen DVD-Player am TV betrachtet werden kann. Eine reine Präsentatin über Powerpoint oder ACDSee möchte ich nicht, da die nur über den PC betrachtet werden kann.

Hierzu bin ich mit ULead MediaStudio Pro 7 an die Sache herangegangen und insgesamt funktioniert es auch. Es bleiben halt nur ein paar kleine Probleme. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier helfen oder mich auf ein Forum verweisen, wo ich Hilfe finde.

Ein Modul von MediaStudio Pro ist die "MovieFactory". Hier kann ich ein SVCD-Projekt öffnen und kommte über klick auf "Diashow einfügen" in ein neues Fenster, was mir erlaubt, Bilder zu importieren und eine Musik anzufügen. Mit "übernehmen" schließe ich das Fenster und die Diashow ist im Projekt enthalten. So kann ich auch mehrere Diashows ins Projekt reinnehmen. Dann kann ich noch ein SVCD-Eröffnungsmenü erstellen und die CD-Brennen. Ergebnis: CD in DVD-Player einlegen und es erscheint das Menü, in dem ich auswählen kann, welche Diashow ich sehen möchte. Nachteil: In diese Diashows kann ich keine Effekte und Titel einfügen. Die Bilder werden einfach der Reihe nach eine vordefinierte Zeit lang angezeigt und die Musik läuft.

Also habe ich über das Modul "Video Editor" zunächst ein Video (mpg2) erzeugt, in dem ich die Bilder und den Ton zusammengebastelt und dann als mpg2 gespeichert habe. Dieses mpg kann ich dann in "MovieFactory" einfügen (geht über "Video einfügen"). Hiermit wollte ich die Möglichkeit, direkt eine SVCD mit Eröffnungsmenü aus der Moviefactory mit den Effektmöglichkeiten des VideoEditors kombinieren. Aber:
Hochkantbilder
Hochkantbilder erscheinen schon in der Thumb-Ansicht im Video-Editor als Querformat. Die Höhe entspricht der Höhe der Querformatbilder, die Breite wird aber auch auf die Breite eine Querformatbildes gezogen. Alles wird dick :-((
Querformatbilder
Wenn man die mpg-Datei am Monitor über Power-DVD oder den MS-MediaPlayer unter z.B. 1024*768 anschaut, ist alles in Ordnung (bis auf die Hochformate, die ja schon vorher falsch interpretiert werden). Bei z.B. diesem Bild http://www.flugzeugbilder.de/show.cgi?210682 kann man links und rechts beide Triebwerke erkennen. Jetzt brenne ich die mpg über NERO als Daten-CD (nicht SVCD) auf eine CD-ROM und lege die in den DVD-Player. Die mpg's werden im DVD-Menü angezeigt und lassen sich abspielen. Aber: die Höhe der Bilder ist ok, jedoch sind die Triebwerke an beiden Seiten zur Hälfte abgeschnitten. Wie kann das, obwohl das Seitenverhältnis von 1024*768 und meines 4:3-Fernsehbildes einheitlich 1:1,333 ist und die mpgs am Monitor gut aussehen.
SVCD über MovieFactory erstellen
Wenn ich die erstellte mpg nun in MovieFactory einfüge und auch eine S-VCD erstelle geht das alles wunderbar. Die von MovieFactory erstellten Menüs, etc. funktionieren. Aber: Das Problem der abgeschnittenen Triebwerke tritt auch hier auf. Und, was hier noch schlimmer ist. Die fotos werden alle nur sehr kurz (und nicht - wie eingestellt - 5 sec) eingezeigt und die Diashow wird mehrfach wiederholt, bis der DVD-Player wieder anhält und das Menü zeigt. Schaue ich die Präsentation danach auf dem PC, tritt der gleiche Fehle auch am PC auf, der vorher nicht da war.
Wenn ich jedoch die Menüs in VideoFactory beim generieren der SVCD weglasse, läuft die Präsentation gut und beide eingestellten mpgs laufen nacheinander ab. Allerding gehen die komfortablen Menüfunktionen verloren.
SVCD über NERO 
Das erstellen einer SVCD über Nero geht ja auch. Die CD lässt sich brennen, jedoch kann der DVD-Player die CD nicht abspielen. Er zeigt das SVCD-Menü, das Nero zufügt, zwar an, aber spielt die Datei nicht ab.

So, das war jetzt eine ganze Menge, ... aber hoffentlich einigermaßen verständlich dargestellt. Wenn ich diese kleine Macken noch abstellen kann, würden da richtig schöne Sachen rauskommen. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen 

Greets
E3A


----------



## besserwisserde (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Puhhhh! So viele Fragen.
zu Frage Bild abgeschnitten:
Dein Bild wird deshalb abgeschnitten, weil der Fernseher einen "overscan" durchführt. D.h., er schneitet  auf allen vier Seiten jeweils 16 Pixeln weg. Warum das so ist, frag mich nicht.  Füge in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, jeweils auf allen vier Seiten, einen schwarzen Rand von 16 Pixeln hinzu.
1024x768 ist totaler Nonsens. Eine SVCD arbeitet mit einer Auflösung von 480x576 in PAL-Norm Platzverschwendung!

Menü: So komplexe Menü´s wie auf einer DVD lassen sich im SVCD-Standard nicht bewerkstelligen. Der PC wird´s abspielen - der DVD-Player aber nicht. Die Menüsteuerung ist Anders als bei der DVD. Kapiteln lassen sich nur durch die nummerische Tasten ansteuern. 
Ich habe schon öfters "Diashows" erstellt. Hat auch alles so funktioniert wie ich es wollte (Zeitsteuerung, etc.) Am besten geht das mit dem Programm: "VCDeasy". http://www.vcdeasy.org/
Dort gibt es auch ein paar Tutorials die dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

mfg


----------



## Sentry (25. Juni 2004)

Danke schon mal, aber die Arbeit mit den schwarzen Rändern werde ich mir nicht machen. Ich mache es jetzt im Modul "MovieFactory" von Ulead Media Studio Pro 7: Bilder einlesen, Musik dahinter legen, Menü konfigurieren, brennen .... fertig. Wenn ich Titel haben möchte, erstelle ich die in Photoshop, speichere als jpg und nehme die einfach mit als Dia in die Diashow auf ... geht fix und einfach und außerdem kann ich die Titel, wenn sie in einem Foto stehen sollen, einfacher positionieren und proportionieren.

Noch eine Frage zur Auflösung, zB. 1024*768 hört sich nach Querformat an, 480*567 hört sich aber nach Hochformat an ... oder drückt man das in der TV-Sprache andersherum aus.

Außerdem ist 1024*768 ein Verhältnis von 1:1,333. Auch mein Fernseher hat 4:3, was auch auf 1:1,33 rauskommt. 480*5678 ist aber 1:1,2. Führt das nicht zu Verzerrungen am TV?

Dennoch schon mal vielen Dank
Greets
Sentry


----------



## besserwisserde (29. Juni 2004)

Auflößung:
Vergleiche nieee Bildschirmauflößung mit Fernsehauflößung.
Ein Bildschirm hat Pixeln. Ein Fernseher hat Zellen.
VCD: 320x288
SVCD: 480x576
DVD: 720x576
Das sind Normen an die man sich halten sollte. Bei einer SVCD-Auflösung heißt das jetzt nicht, dass das Bild verzerrt wird. Der Fernseher zieht dies in die Breite - "Overscan" - schwarze Balken.
Beispiel: Wenn du dir mit den Mediaplayer von Microshit eine SVCD ansiehst, wirst du sehen, dass das Bild nach oben hin gestaucht ist. Rechts und links befinden sich dicke fette schwarze Balken.  Der Fernseher gleicht dies aus, und verzerrt das Bild in die Breite. Softwarefirmen wie WinDVD gleichen dies auch am Computer schon aus.

Tja, so ist das eben.


----------

